# Magic Wednesday  2/2



## powhunter (Feb 1, 2011)

Im in for the event

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2011)

Might be too good to pass up!


----------



## Madroch (Feb 1, 2011)

Magic says sleet tomorrow-- thoughts of MRG come to mind.... tough day trip I know, but...


----------



## powhunter (Feb 1, 2011)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## powhunter (Feb 1, 2011)

Or Kmart????


----------



## Madroch (Feb 1, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Or Kmart????



Thought about Kmart as well... but that is only marginally further north... still time to watch the weather...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Magic says sleet tomorrow-- thoughts of MRG come to mind.... tough day trip I know, but...



MRG might be more feasible if you head up tonight.  That's not really an option for me tonight though...  I could possibly be convinced to keep someone company on a MRG daytrip tomorrow though... 8)


----------



## Madroch (Feb 1, 2011)

The thought that keeps coming to mind is the Youtube vid from Valentines Day a few years back at MRG-- opened with "dumping...." and than shots of thigh deep on paradise.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2011)

Madroch said:


> The thought that keeps coming to mind is the Youtube vid from Valentines Day a few years back at MRG-- opened with "dumping...." and than shots of thigh deep on paradise.



droooool....


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2011)

What are the totals looking like up that way?


----------



## Madroch (Feb 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> MRG might be more feasible if you head up tonight.  That's not really an option for me tonight though...  I could possibly be convinced to keep someone company on a MRG daytrip tomorrow though... 8)



I need to get the home office on board first, which is by no means a lock.  If I go it will most likely be tonight, but if I am able to go tommorrow would probably be closer (Kmart?)..but I welcome company in that event.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2011)

For now I still have my sights set on Magic.  It's at the top of a very short list of places that I NEED to ski again this season.  MRG is second (and last) on that list.  I'm going to be keeping my eye on the weather though.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 1, 2011)

Im in wherever the good snow is gonna be.....


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2011)

dominoes are falling...

This is a real possibility.

What's the latest sleet-cast?

-w


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2011)

WJenness said:


> dominoes are falling...
> 
> This is a real possibility.
> 
> ...



WinnChill is still optimistic for Magic, that's good enough for me at this point.



WinnChill said:


> Yes, so far.  Mixing line should remain just across the MA border, down through the Berks.



Sounds like I may be driving solo up there.  Not sure how well that'll work with no defroster, but I'll make it one way or another.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like I may be driving solo up there.  Not sure how well that'll work with no defroster, but I'll make it one way or another.



Any way to get C-Span in the car?

That should give you plenty of hot air...

http://www.instantrimshot.com

-w


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Any way to get C-Span in the car?
> 
> That should give you plenty of hot air...
> 
> ...



I think I'll just eat lots of chili tonight, and produce plenty of my own warm air... :lol:


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2011)

Packing car now.

Staying at The Lodge Vermont tonight.

Myself and a friend.

I'll probably need to do a bit of work from the lodge, but better than being in the office all day!

See you folks tomorrow!

-w


----------



## powhunter (Feb 1, 2011)

Magic it is!! See ya in the am Brian

steveo


----------



## Madroch (Feb 1, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Magic it is!! See ya in the am Brian
> 
> steveo



On site at the Magic View Motel... ALL IN.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2011)

Madroch said:


> On site at the Magic View Motel... ALL IN.



Just checked into my room at The Lodge Vermont!

Game on!

-w


----------



## Madroch (Feb 1, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Just checked into my room at The Lodge Vermont!
> 
> Game on!
> 
> -w


I'll be in orange jack and black pants.. See you in the deep (hopefully)


----------



## Greg (Feb 2, 2011)

Enjoy guys. Jealous. Eying Sunday.

BTW, sleet skis great. Not powder, but a billion times better than crust. Enjoy!


----------



## WJenness (Feb 2, 2011)

Madroch said:


> I'll be in orange jack and black pants.. See you in the deep (hopefully)



Blue north face jacket, black pants, black Giro helmet...

-w


----------



## Greg (Feb 2, 2011)

Just checked the forecast. You guys are good to go for a full on pow day. Enjoy!


----------



## Madroch (Feb 2, 2011)

Greg said:


> Enjoy guys. Jealous. Eying Sunday.
> 
> BTW, sleet skis great. Not powder, but a billion times better than crust. Enjoy!



Yeah, I'm worried, but I'm hoping for the best...been a damn good year and this will be gravy at worst....smart ass.....


----------



## Madroch (Feb 2, 2011)

Greg said:


> Just checked the forecast. You guys are good to go for a full on pow day. Enjoy!



Missed that before I got all pissy with my last post...peace.  Still worried though...warm uppers suck.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll be there!  Orange pants, black jacket, white helmet.  I can be found lapping the groomers all day...


----------

